# Crab Cake Prototype



## Jeekinz (Apr 20, 2008)

Finally came to fruition.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2008)

Now THAT'S bootiful!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks really good.  

Sinced the suggestions we made didn't work, tell us what you did to get this result.


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 20, 2008)

Yawza!!!!!  Beautiful! Come tell us more!


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 20, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Looks really good.
> 
> Sinced the suggestions we made didn't work, tell us what you did to get this result.


 
Thanks for the compliments.

Still need to 'refine' the method, or should I say "tools".  You can't just place the slices in a mold because the fall all over the place.  I sliced them .75mm (thinnest the mandolin would go), tried to stack them, no good.  Then blanched them, tried again, no good.  Kept falling all over.  Maybe two people could do it?

So I had some blanched taters that needed to be schooled.  I cut a regular tin can with no ends (old ring mold) in half then cut one half down the side so the diameter could be smaller than the outer ring. Since it was under spring tension, I compressed it then drilled a hole in the side where I could insert a pin (small nail).  Insert the inner mold (spring mold) into the outer mold and start stacking the taters.  Use a fork or something to align them.  When they are all in there, remove the pin and the inner mold expands to hold them in place (I'm a genius)

Haven't figured out the cooking times or temps perfectly yet.

Place the mold on a cookie sheet and baked at 375 for 12 minutes.  Remove then remove the inner mold (easier said than done)  (forgot the butter - doh)
Now you can insert the crab mixture.  I put the can and all in a hot fry pan to somewhat sear the bottom, then into the oven.  375 for 7 minutes?  Removed the pan, burned my hand, then turned upside down in the same pan.  Pan basted with butter & evoo for a bit.  Placed on paper towels to dry out.  Blanched some chive from the garden so it was flexible enough to tie and topped the cake with a lemon slice and parsley.

Was purely for appearance, but it came out exactly as I wanted.  I need to tweak a few things and build some better equipment.  The method could be used with alot of different dishes for a great presentation.

The mixture actually came out real good.  I used roasted red pepper, hot sauce, woster-blah sauce, chive, parsley, lemon juice, egg, breadcrumbs, mayo.  I wanted some sort of lemon/butter sauce, maybe next time.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 20, 2008)

I wonder if I could use the chive initially, or would it break down during cooking?

I'd like to try a truffle shave once on the potatoes.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you think if you had buttered the inside of the ring, the potatoes would have stuck to the butter?

If I understood you, you cooked the potatoes in the ring then added the crab and cooked it some more.

I think the chive green (looks like a scallion) will stand up to the heat. 

You should practice tieing square knots.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks edible to me! 
Nice job.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 20, 2008)

What time did you say dinner was?  Looks perfectly delish!


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 20, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Do you think if you had buttered the inside of the ring, the potatoes would have stuck to the butter?
> 
> If I understood you, you cooked the potatoes in the ring then added the crab and cooked it some more.
> 
> ...


 
I forgot to add butter to the surface of the molds.  It would have helped in the removal.

Yes, potatoes cooked first, then stuffed with crab mixture.

What's a square knot?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> What's a square knot?



Right over left, left over right - try it with a tie first to see why it's called a square knot.  I think  nice bow with the ends curled would be lovely!


----------



## babetoo (Apr 20, 2008)

gosh that looks good, i would like to live near you. lol


babe


----------



## JillBurgh (Apr 20, 2008)

Your food always looks so beautiful. Delicate and easy to eat like the lasagna earlier this year. Is the crab cake recipe you used already posted on DC?


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 20, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Still need to 'refine' the method, or should I say "tools".  You can't just place the slices in a mold because the fall all over the place.  I sliced them .75mm (thinnest the mandolin would go), tried to stack them, no good.  Then blanched them, tried again, no good.  Kept falling all over.  Maybe two people could do it?
> 
> ...



Looks really good.. the way it is... BUT...

A couple of other ideas.. that might be good...(or not..)

.. mix up some egg yolk, a little sugar and milk,  stir into into your mixture then bake...kind of "custardize" the mixture.  With the potato wrapper... it would be almost a crab custard tart...  

Brush with garlic butter when done, sprinkle with black pepper. 

Add some bacon... bacon almost always makes things better.. 

And the best thing you could do.. 

When this is about 1/2 done,  Place on top of a half grilled steak, cover with foil let if finish on top of the steak... pull the steak and the crab cake off together, pour a little creamy garlic sauce over the top.... man, my stomachs growling...


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 21, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Your food always looks so beautiful. Delicate and easy to eat like the lasagna earlier this year. Is the crab cake recipe you used already posted on DC?


 
Thanks again for the compliments.

I pretty much "winged it" for the crab mixture.  I can give you approx. measurements:

1 container of lump crab meat (about the size of a small Dannon yogurt container)
1 1/2 T minced roasted red pepper (from the jar)
1 T fresh minced chive
1 1/2 T fresh chopped parsley
1/2 beaten egg
1/2 T hot sauce (I used Tapatio xD )
1 dash Wooster sauce
About 1 T mayo
1/2 c or so dried bread crumbs
juice from 1/2 lemon, reserve the other 1/2 for garnish and to dress the cake

Whoda thunk the potato and crab cake work well?

I'm still trying to come up with a solid plan for the potato.


----------



## LPBeier (May 7, 2008)

Jeekins, this is really beautiful!  I really like playing with presentation as well.  Sometimes it drives my hubby (and assistant) nuts!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment!  I have some other ideas to make this dish easier, but have not tested them yet.

I'm very interested in different types of food construction/presentation.


----------



## LPBeier (May 7, 2008)

The Executive Chef at my culinary school was really into food presentation.  I was trying out for a competition where I had to make a vegetarian dish in 30 minutes.  I was making a spinach chiffon roll with a canelli bean filling on a bed of couscous.  He really liked the dish but said I needed to really present it well so I made a frico cup out of parmesean and sliced the end of the roll on an angle.  I then used two different sized ring molds to place the couscous between and set the frico cup in the centre and placed the roll standing up in the center.  I then drizzled a citrus veloute and a balsamic reduction around.  

I was able to make some components ahead, but I was still 7 minutes over time so didn't make the competition.  But it was still an incredible experience and loved the challenge of getting the three elements to all fit together.  My conselation prize was to have it on the school restaurant menu as a vegetarian option.  I wish I had a picture and after making it about 10 times and then mass producing on a weekly basis for 2 months I don't think I will make it again too soon!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 7, 2008)

Sounds exciting!  I'd love to see some of your work.  Seems right up my alley.

The 'prototypes' I do, usually on the weekends, take hours to complete.  The crab cake alone was a couple hours just to get the potato to cooperate.  So I know and respect what's involved in development.  I just do it for fun, and it keeps me out of trouble.  lol


----------

